# Disapearing lump????



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So last week I noticed Dosia had a small lump on his side. Here's a pic it's kinda hard to see. 









He kept scratching at it, so he lost a small amount of hair. When I went to feel it it didn't really feel like a lump it kinda felt like when you get a froggy on your arm and the muscle sticks up a bit. Any ways I was going to take him in the the vet when we got back from LA. I had Ryan keep an eye on him and make sure to take the spring pole down while I was gone. So I checked him all out as soon as we got back and it's totally gone and the fur has almost grown all the way back.   
Any ideas what it could have been? Can dogs get froggies like people


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Any clue guys?????


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

could be what you are thinking. the only thing we had on our lab rotti was this lump that would come and go but when it came up it would be there for weeks not just a few days and it was fluid filled . We had the vet check it out and it was benign just some sort of cyst and it would go away on its own but come back eventually over and over for years. Almost sounds like maybe he had a muscle cramp or something like a froggy lol , just needed some rest to relax again maybe . I couldnt really see it in the picture.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

whats a froggie? lol I don't know what you mean by froggie on your arm and the muscle sticking up, but I don't have muscles and nothing sticks out so I probably don't get it, lol. When I was researching Mel's weird bump I came across something where when they are too wet for too long they get like bumps that either go away or fall off. I know you have been dock diving recently, could it be a change in his natural oils and time just did its thing? I also saw some things like weird bites and what not causing a reaction that goes away?

Is it behind his front left elbow? Or somewhere else? That's where Mel's weird bump is but its getting bigger and not going away


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea it's hard to see, it's that tiny little light spot behind his front leg on the side of his chest. It wasn't very big at all and just felt kinda like a tiny ball on the muscle. I hope it doesn't come back  we'll be off to the vet if it does. Hopefully is was just a froggy.
Have you ever been punched really hard with a knuckle and it raises up a bit and looks like it's jumping, that's a froggy


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont know what it is, bella got something similar to it. Is the skin getting a almost dark purplish color?

Bella had one, and when taking her in, it was some type of cyst. They told me that if it wasnt removed it would burst, and most likely would never close. Though thats bella, and its sort of a hard picture to see.
Edit
it most likely is not what I am thinking it is, so dont bank on my words :lol:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

No the skin is normal color, it's gone now. Kinda weird.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

maybe just a fat deposite? I dont know lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if it went away that quick , could it have maybe just been a bug bite or soemthing? hopefully it doesnt return ...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok thanks you guys. It was freaking me out. Ever since Marley I'm really paranoid about anything funny looking on him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

love your new sig pic krystal


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Angel :hug:
Here's a pic from today, this is where it was. You can see the fur is grown back but look a little bit lighter.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I love Dosia! and yeah I agree your new signature is very nice  Glad it seems better every day.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Amy  Hims my baby boy


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Dosia is the man! Sucks about Marley


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Sugar and Spikes (Sep 7, 2011)

Probably a bug bite


----------

